# Got Axe FX Ultra: Help/suggestions for making Born of Osiris Tone



## 908beckerboi (Jul 13, 2011)

So I just got an Axe Fx Ultra. It is by far the most awesome thing I have ever played. I would like to make a patch that sounds something similar to the latest Born of Osiris album, "The Discovery." I know I can get very close to this tone since they used the Axe Fx heavily in that album.

Does any one have any suggestions?
Is there a preset I could perhaps download from someone?

I am using axe edit to treew a lot things but so far no luck. I heard there is something called "Axe Change" were people can download and send patches to each other but I can't find that any where. I think on the fractal audio website it say that Axe Change is down temporary.

So if anyone has any suggestions or patches that would be awesome!

Thanks!!!


----------



## 908beckerboi (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow nobody?

Maybe I should rephrase my questions.
I have the following pieces of gear:
AxeFx Ultra
Presonus Firestudio
Ezdrummer (Metal Kit, the one with all the Meshuggah songs)
Macbook Pro
AxeEdit
Krk Rokit 6 speakers
Daw is garage band

1) What is the best method to connect my axe fx for direct recording?
Im guessing AxeFx Out --> XLR Cable ---> Presonus In 1.

2)What are some techniques, preferred amp models and cab models I should consider to use when getting ready to record? 
I heard that the FAS Modern amp is really good the tone i am going for but thats all I know.

Now that I have made things more clear please help me!!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jul 14, 2011)

When I talked to Lee about their Axe FX tone for the album he said it was Das Metal, don't know what cab but if you do this set up it should get you close:

Overdrive Block: TS-808, Level- 4:00 Tone- 12:00 Drive- all the way down

Amp Block: Das Metal, Gain- 11:00 Bass- 2:00 Mid- 11:00 Treble- (bright engaged) 2:00 Presence- 2:00 Depth- 2:00 Dampening- all the way up Sag- 8:00

Cab Block: Metal 4x12, Mono Hi Res, R121 mic


----------



## 908beckerboi (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks dude!
Btw your recordings are amazing!


----------



## DVRP (Jul 16, 2011)

You should post your results! Im curious to see how those settings translated lol..


----------



## 908beckerboi (Jul 16, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## grants (Jul 16, 2011)

I am curious as well.

That's real interesting that they used the Das Metal, as for some reason I thought they would be using the Energyball (powerball) preset as I know they've been partial to ENGL's in the past, and were specifically interested in the Powerball for recording A Higher Place.

Right on, thanks for the info, Alex.

You know if they use the same patch live, by chance?


----------



## 908beckerboi (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't expect it to be that one either.
I thought it would be either the Energyball or the FAS Modern.

I wonder what patch Jason uses for his solos.
I really like the Follow the signs solo tone a lot.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 11, 2012)

How would you go about making the tone on an Axe Fx II. With the II and the Ultra being different in how they are set up, does anybody have a good starting point?


----------



## Watty (Jan 11, 2012)

You could try starting with Misha's tone (provided he made it available) and modify it as their's didn't sound too different from what his mix of their album sounded like...(if that makes any sense).

Or, instead, just forget about BOO and get this tone:



Which is....unbeliev....ably good.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 11, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> How would you go about making the tone on an Axe Fx II. With the II and the Ultra being different in how they are set up, does anybody have a good starting point?



Ironic that you ask, b/c I just made a patch from Alex's suggested settings. Probably won't sound close to what the Ultra would sound like, but, if you want it, PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you. 

PS -* I haven't tested it.* I literally found this link and then made the patch in Axe Edit v1.0.261 (released today)


----------



## itscurbe (Jan 11, 2012)

watsonb2 said:


> You could try starting with Misha's tone (provided he made it available) and modify it as their's didn't sound too different from what his mix of their album sounded like...(if that makes any sense).
> 
> Or, instead, just forget about BOO and get this tone:
> 
> ...






misha's tone is available??? what where huh??


----------

